# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  30 second technique to dramatically increase WILD technique.

## Moto

Guide to reading this:
Green: Intro
Blue: Technique
Black: Conclusion
Ok, so most of us here on DV's, except those newbies that came here from Inception, and if you did, refrain from commenting on this plz, cause what you know is wrong, srry.  In any case, most of us are masters at the art of _almost_ getting to a LD via WILD technique.  You know the story, and I was falling, falling, falling, almost there, and then, I had to swallow, or I had to itch, or there were zombies in my room  :Oh noes:  .  Anyways, I couldn't sleep last night for a good 2-3 hours, so I went back through my DJ.  And I found something quite interesting when I turned back the clock of memories.  You see, whenever I did a certain stretch, followed by a certain technique, I either had a WILD, or had a failed attempt because of ghosts or zombies(that always gets me for some reason, I really don't want to awaken being eaten by zombies). So I did this technique last night before I went to bed for the second time, although I know it can be used at all times, and got past the transition point, and was actually reading a magazine, when I was still aware of my mind in my body IWL as well(I took too much melatonin the past couple days, and I think my body is still lowering tolerance to it, cause I only got 5 hours sleep last night, and feel phenomenal). Then, zombies came in my room, and I jumped back from transition I really dislike zombies. and was back in my bed.  Tried to do WILD again, got close, more zombies FML .  Anyways, here's the technique.
Ok so, its a two part technique, at least for now, still takes 30 seconds.  
First part is putting hands up, and leaning back matrix style.  Make your head upside down, don't break anything.
Second part is facing forward from your bed, putting hands out, take a deep breath, relax, and as you relax, fall backwards, and be really conscious of that feeling of falling backwards/relaxing/breathing out, while your eyes are closed.  Now that I think about it, once you hit the bed, slowly open your eyes, and do an RC.  Do that about 3 times until your very relaxed, and very trusting of your self, and don't tense at all when you fall.  Ok, 30 seconds are up.  
Crawl in bed, and it should be extremely easy to go to sleep(at least it was for me, I also did some deep breaths, whilst squeezing the perineum, and holding breath there, and whilst breathing out, relax whole body.).  But, just maintain awareness using whatever technique that you do(anchor, counting, mantra, humming single tone in mind, visualization).  

I think this is good for continual awareness WILD, but thats really what happens everytime, although sometimes you blink out because you stop thinking for a second.  But I think even if you blink out, this should help you with that irrational fear, because it will condition yourself to be familiar with that sensation of falling/freefall/weird conscious bending/there is no spoon sensation of your mind being screwed over by entities, and you just sitting there taking it.  I also think that it will merely increase with time.  I thought of the whole gymnasts having more LD's, and its prob cause there bodies are a hell of a lot more familiar with this sensation cause of all the gravity changes they experience, and I remember all my WILD's in my life(I know, not a lot, like only 7 or so in the past two months, but I'm getting there !!), and it was through controlling this sensation, or merely tolerating it that I was able to get through.  And, somehow, either the day before, or the day of, I did one of these techniques, although the second one worked a lot better if you fell into a pool(I know like that movie Inception, but I swear, that only spawned the memory, not the idea!! For some reason, that movie seriously affected my recall of my dreams, then again, it may be because of the melatonin.  Leonardo Di Caprio, who I like as an actor, just had me pissed off in that movie.).  Anyways, screw around with it, make it your own. Expand upon it, and when you do, right down your experience, and then the technique you use.  Chao

----------


## ah19

I Will try this tonight. Do you do it during a WBTB?

----------


## penfaces117

HAHA dude, I'm a noob and have not seen inception and i would like to be recognized that way. I learned of lucid dreaming from Steven Laberges book "exploring the world of lucid dreaming". I hope this technique will help me. Thanks for the help man

----------


## pontozero

I'm not a noob but I came here after seeing Inception... Anyway, thanks for technique. I am very curious on see how it works for me (if I don't break anything hehe).

----------


## Moto

I did it during WBTB, but I think if you combine it with breathing exercises, you can do it at any point of day, its just designed to strengthen your resolve, and temporarily(or permanently) get you used to that feeling.  Also, it sets your mind up to expect that as well, physiologically.  Is ok if you are a noob, just don't be newbish, and just be like, oh ok, thats cool, let me test it.  Thats all, srry if I was a bit  :Bang head:  :Bang head:  lol.

----------

